# Looking For A Military Watch Website...can't Find It.



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

I am looking for a website that I stumbled across when I was looking for information on Marathon watches about a week ago. It was definitely created by someone who had a large collection of watches. I think the person had divided the watches according to whether they were mechanical, military, etc. The military section (the part I was most interested in), had all sorts of watches ranging from WWII to the present. It was organized with a small thumbnail and info regarding the watch on the right. The website had a black background and white or green text. Itâ€™s driving me crazy, it looked like such a great site for reference and I thought I stored it in my bookmarks, but I was checking yesterday and I must have forgotten to do so. In any case, if this site sounds familiar to any of you, would you please post a link so I could check it out. I would greatly appreciate it.

Paul


----------



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

Never mind. I just found the web site. It is the following:

http://www.h-spot.net/watches_a-z.htm


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Do yu know this one?

http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/militarywatch/index.jhtml

Bertrand


----------



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Merlin said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind. I just found the web site. It is the following:
> ...


No, I did not know that. I am very glad that I found this site again. Thankfully, I bookmarked it this time. Thanks for the link, Bertrand.


----------

